# Food for Field Dogs thats other than Purina Pro Plan Sport



## 1goodog (May 3, 2013)

Im curious to know if anyone has had success feeding their field dogs a kibble -that isn't Purina Pro Plan Sport? Anything on the market that is pallatable to the dogs??? Grain-free or with Grain. As close to 30/20 as possible but Im willing to consider close to it. 
Thanks


----------



## AllAroundLab (Dec 21, 2010)

I fed Dr Tims for a little bit. Nothing particularly wrong with the food, but there was something wrong with the dog though (pre existing) so I switched her. The maker had working dogs in mind.


----------



## Richard (Jul 29, 2010)

I like Taste of the Wild. Here is a link that will give you some Idea of food quality. https://www.dogfoodadvisor.com


----------



## B Giese (Nov 19, 2011)

Both of mine get Dr. Tim’s Pursuit and do well on it. Previously I fed Euk 30/20 and now I’m feeding 1/3 less on the Pursuit


----------



## Rich65 (Jan 3, 2017)

Switched to Victor about a month ago. Currently feeding their 26/18 and have been very pleased with stools, energy level and feeding less then I was with PPP 30/20.


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

I've gone back and forth between PPP and several other 30/20s, and Victor is one I've felt my guys have done as well on as anything, though their stools were much firmer on the 26/18 Professional than the 30/20 Hi Pro Plus. Current young one is a fussy eater and picked at PPP and the Professional Victor the older one will wolf, so I sprung for a couple big bags of Dr. Tim's Pursuit without seeing visual change other than his perhaps picking faster. (May give Kinetic a go next fall...)


----------



## Tim Culligan (Nov 21, 2007)

My do well on Dr Tims and Fromm


----------



## careljo (Sep 15, 2014)

I've used NutriSource as well as Fromm with success. PPP left horrible tarter on my dogs' teeth when it was used at the pro trainer's kennel.


----------



## cubdriver (Jan 1, 2006)

NutriSource works well for me.


----------



## TCFarmer (Feb 5, 2008)

Richard said:


> I like Taste of the Wild. Here is a link that will give you some Idea of food quality. https://www.dogfoodadvisor.com


The only info on that site is the ingredients of dog food and the author's biased opinion of them.


----------



## greghenry (Mar 10, 2017)

having good luck with Orijen regional red


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

I switched from Euk PP to Victor Hi Protien (30/20) about two mos ago. Have a young male who have had hard time keeping weight on him. This is higher Kcal per cup. He is doing very well on it. Have put two others on it as well.. considering switching the whole kennel .


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Purina supports our game. Think about it


----------



## shawnee hills kennels (Jul 26, 2015)

My dogs are doing great on Extreme Dog Fuel elite food.


----------



## Alain (Dec 9, 2005)

Royal Canin Endurance 4800 30% - 28%


----------



## Bryan Parks (Aug 19, 2015)

Dr. Tim's is a great food! 

Pursuit 30/20
Kinesis 26/16

Victor is next on my list. 

HiPro 30/20


----------



## Kirk Keene (Jul 20, 2009)

I feed PMI Exclusive Chicken and Rice to my adult dogs, and PMI Large Breed Puppy to the young dogs under a year. I supplement my whelping females with Taste of the Wild. 

This combo has worked very well for us for several years now, and I couldn't be happier. Firm stools and good weight maintenance, even during cold weather.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

I've been feeding Farmina for 4 years after Eukanuba was bought by Mars. I get the chicken/pumpkin grain free, and Cod for one. There is a chicken-puppy with 37/20 for pregnant and lactating bitches. It keeps weight on and great coats. They do have a breeder program and it is delivered with 600 pounds if you are near Northland Natural Pet in Minneapolis. Very happy so far although I do feed ProPlan Active to pups so buyers can get the food easily from Chewy or Amazon, and my stud in training stays on PPP and he looks great.


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

Richard said:


> I like Taste of the Wild. Here is a link that will give you some Idea of food quality. https://www.dogfoodadvisor.com


Which one???


----------



## Bubbazeus (May 11, 2016)

Majority Home Cooked, supplimented with Orijen and other none grain foods.


----------



## rwilliams (Mar 13, 2009)

I've been feeding Eukanuba Premium Performance for years with no issues. Dogs do really well on it....


----------



## Ken Barton (Jun 7, 2010)

Dr Tims Momentum or Pursuit more muscle definition


----------



## 1gunner (Jan 28, 2015)

It’s not necessarily what is the best food but what is the best for your individual dog. My current boy has a sensitive stomach and was started out in Origen from his breeder which didn’t agree with him. Loose stools, constant diarrhea etc! Switched to a rotation of Taste of the Wild salmon and PP 30/20 and all issues went away. I tried switching back to Origen as he matured because I perceived it to be a higher quality food and I wanted to be a “great owner”. It might be a higher quality product but it still doesn’t work for him as an individual. Moral of the story is get what works best for your individual dog.


----------



## mountaindogs (Dec 13, 2010)

Dr. Tim's here. Kinesis to the puppies and pursuit to the adults. Momentum for the hard keepers in hunting season. I sometimes feed Inukshuk to the hard keepers instead.


----------



## Bill A (Jan 17, 2008)

Been through a lot of foods and am very impressed with Victor Hi-Pro with the new one. She is doing outstanding, stool is great, energy and frame build are excellent, teeth are looking great, and she loves it too.


----------



## Richard (Jul 29, 2010)

I have to use High Prairie because my dog can't handle chicken. It is made with Bison and Elk.


----------



## Labs a mundo (Mar 20, 2009)

moscowitz said:


> Purina supports our game. Think about it


Ditto. Purina goes above and beyond.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Jun 27, 2013)

Purina supports our game. Think about it x3


----------



## Esdavis (Dec 31, 2014)

Feeding is individualized to the dog here, as well as to client preference. Personal dogs are on Zignature with 4 tablespoons of Kefir and raw goats milk to the feedings. Fed Fromm Gold and Canidae in the past and liked those as well. Client pups are on on ProPlan Sport 30/20 and 26/16, ProPlan Large Breed Puppy-Focus, Eukanuba Large Breed Puppy, Acana - Regional Red.


----------



## labland (Jul 3, 2010)

If you go to Dog Advisor.com and search for Taste of the Wild, it is listed as a 5 Star food (highest rating. My dogs do well with it!! $46 for 40 lbs


----------



## duck_hunter5895 (Dec 29, 2017)

Taste of the Wild High Prairie Grain-Free High Protein is 32% protein. I know some field guys that run it with success.


----------



## ZMan079 (Aug 1, 2009)

I feed Annamaet Ultra 32/20 during training/hunting season, and Annamaet Option 24/12 in the off season


----------



## huntintiger (May 31, 2016)

We have been pleased with Victor feeds. For those who buy Purina because "they support the sport." They will bail on the sport if they get the slightest bit of political pressure from pita et al . Have seen it happen already in other sporting dog sports.


----------



## WhiskeyTango77 (Nov 25, 2014)

Crave is what we feed. Grain free, 4 flavors all proteins above 30% its been a great food for our current dog. Its available at Petsmart and Chewy so easy to get.


----------



## David McCracken (May 24, 2009)

We feed 4Health with good results.


----------



## polmaise (Jan 6, 2009)

1goodog said:


> Im curious to know if anyone has had success feeding their field dogs a kibble -that isn't Purina Pro Plan Sport? Anything on the market that is pallatable to the dogs??? Grain-free or with Grain. As close to 30/20 as possible but Im willing to consider close to it.
> Thanks


Nice one . Start with a food and you get response for sure 'world wide'. 
Have you tried #Anybuggerskibble.com ? 
Pallatable to the dog ?
You don't have a hungry dog dog then .


----------



## Legend2017 (May 29, 2018)

I have a dogs that are working and non working dogs. All my dogs are fed the same food a mix of Purina Pro Plan shredded chicken and rice and Tuffy's Gold Lamb and rice. All of my dogs look good on this food. All have normal stool and don't poop huge amounts. My boxer has put on weight which I don't care for but he doesn't eat whole lot and it could be his kidney failure playing apart in it too.


----------



## Aleksksks (Sep 19, 2018)

Dog food is always a touchy thing. My problem is what company can you really trust any more? And I know I am not capable financially or physically of making dog food, I would be too worried not doing it right enough. We feed our dog with Blue Buffalo (blue buffalo dog food reviews)


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Dr. Tim’s works well for my FT dogs, both working and retired.


----------



## Bryan Parks (Aug 19, 2015)

Dr. Tim's Pursuit 30/20
Victor Hi-Pro 30/20


----------



## Ken Barton (Jun 7, 2010)

Dr Tims better coats and muscle definition.


----------



## BCRETRIEVERS (May 13, 2016)

Orijin Tundra (40/18) X 3dogs. Only Orijin line I will feed anymore due to ingredient change on all other lines (like Regional Red) since they moved production from Canada to US. Expensive, but use 50lbs for 3 dogs per month. Dogs eager to eat, no stomach,stool or health problems ever, and very acceptable energy levels. If quality changes like Orijin Regional Red did, I will make a change. Really wish PPP would put additional quality into the product so my dogs don't struggle with digestion, but unfortunately, the best sponsor a sport could have doesn't feel changes to the food is needed.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

The best dog food I’ve fed is Red Paw 32K. Better stools, coats and palatability than anything else I’ve fed. Dr Tim’s is good, and it keeps their teeth cleaner than pro plan. But I don’t get the same quality stools, etc., that I get on red paw. It’s made in the same plant as Fromm which I believe has never had a recall.


----------



## Wagon Wheel Retrievers (Mar 25, 2018)

So if the local sewer plant starts supporting the sport are you going to feed them TURDS ? Think about it !!!


----------



## paodwyer (Sep 28, 2017)

David McCracken said:


> We feed 4Health with good results.


I was feeding my dogs Purina. One of them after nearly 2 years started getting a skin reaction. Of course I cannot be sure, but the vet recommended 4health from the Tractor Supply Company. It's a whitefish flavour. Suppose to be free from a lot of stuff. The reaction has cleared up great since I started him on it. Can't say for 100% sure it was the food, but I'm going to stick with it.


----------

